# The streak is over



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

After 42 rides I finally lost my 5 star rating. At 4.89 now. I'm sure I know the answer to this but is there any way to see who rated me low?


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Who cares. I'm at over 3,000 rides and i don't worry about my rating anymore . Do you make more money with that 5 star rating? No. Nothing you can do about it but move on.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Or one surge fare. It happens to all of us. Don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

It's hard not to take it personally because it _is_ personal most of the time. Sometimes they take out surge pricing anger on you. You rate them, too! If they are perfect, give them a 5. Anything less than perfect? Give them a 1.


----------



## Ginger McGee (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm really surprised by my ratings. Considering I drive for both apps, I'm completely mystified as to how do I have a 4.9 on one and a 4.6 on Uber. I do the same thing, drive during the same hours, and every customer thanked me. 

Do the ratings get averaged out for the entire week? I drove a little all of this week, but did the majority of my rides last night.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Ubers rating system is seriously flawed.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber pax think they are getting a limo for .90 / mile.

They don't give out 5's all the time because they are insecure. Nobody can get a 5 when the pax have daddy issues.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

When they're about to leave I say "thanks for being a 5 star passenger!" 

And that should plant the seed in their head hopefully to give it back to you.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

On Lyft I'm actually lower and typically Lyft passengers are so much nicer. 

**** Lyft pax now lol


----------

